# Help 3rd chemical in a row ( now 4th chemical in a row:(



## Suggerhoney

hi ladies im 40 and have been ttc for almost 6 months. 

Im Currently going through my 3rd chemical pregnancy this year. 

I had one in Arpril then one in June and now another. 

I feel at a loss and so empty and sad. 
I literally do not know what to do anymore. 

One minute ure getting excited about having a baby and working out due date etc and the next ure pouring with blood.

Im going to call my doctors surgery on Monday but being 40 and in the UK I dont know of they will do much. 

I really hope that I do get my rainbow baby one day but all the hole I once had is gone. 

Didn't really know where else to put this but being as im over 35 I thought here wud be the best place. 

Not sure what to do anymore with regards of TTC. 
I want to keep trying but I dont think my heart cud take any more losses. 
:cry:


----------



## MrsKatie

Hey honey I am so so sorry. TTC is hard enough when you just face BFNs but losses are a whole new level of grief. For the first time now I also feel the pressure and fear of age and it is a feeling that can overtake you if you go down that road. I know it’s so scary and hard. 

I get so overwhelmed and weepy and angry when we miss our chance a certain month or get interrupted by kids or something on a night that, in my head, would’ve been perfect TTC timing and we can’t manage to dtd, and I get so angry and sad when I see stupid stupid AF show her face. When I had my miscarriage I was steamrolled with grief, I didn’t know how I could go on. It wrecked me. And then my youngest cane along and of course it had to be him. And whoever had been born I would have felt that way, of course, but for some reason somehow it had to be HIM. I was still sad for the loss and I think about that little baby a lot. DH says our youngest is the same soul as the one we lost but in a healthy body, the other time something just wasn’t right. 

I guess what I’m trying to say is we just don’t know why we are on the path we’re on, or what the lessons are in the painful times. I can get wound up and ragey when, for example, we’re running late to something or something happens that makes us miss an event or I have to cancel plans I was really looking forward to and then I think: maybe we would have had a car accident if we left on time. Maybe we missed some awaiting tragedy by avoiding a plan I had made. Stuff like that. I’m not saying the old tired “everything happens for a reason” crap because that doesn’t make anyone feel better in the moment. But then you look back 3 months or a year or 2 years down the line and you see your story. You see the heartbreak in the context of a larger, more complete, more wonderful story. I know your story has another healthy baby in it, and she or he is already out there waiting for the right time. We don’t know what makes the time right or why we have to experience the pain first but life does, the universe does. I have to remember that too.

hugs honey and we are here for you. <3


----------



## lusterleaf

Hi! I am so sorry for your losses. .... just curious, have you ever had your progesterone tested? Only because I know some women who have chemicals tend to say they had low progesterone. If you don't get a blood test you can buy "proov strips" which tests PDG level in your urine (usually you take them 7-10dpo just to make sure your progesterone levels are high enough to support a pregnancy). I know that I have a short luteal phase and so I pushed my doctor for progesterone suppositories. (I did that with my now 5 year old daughter and now just convinced my new OB to write a script for me now).


----------



## JessaBear36

How you doing sweetie??


----------



## mimi4

I am sorry to know for your loss. There are many reasons why a woman cannot get pregnant, and chromosomal aneuploides that are age-related is one of the most common reasons. I would advise to discuss a karyotyping test with yr doc, if the reasons stay unknown. One friend of mine had genetics issues, and only IVF PGS NGS worked for her.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 
So I've spoken to a doctor and she wants me to have 2 sets of bloods done. 
The first lot from cd1 to cd5 and the 2nd lots 7 days b4 next AF. 

We decided to give it one last try this cycle as after this we will be putting ttc on hold for a few months. 

Im 8dpo and been having a few symptoms. 
I really hope if I am pregnant this one sticks. 

My LP is between 15 and 16 days so not due AF untill the 28th or 29th of August. 

Thanks for all ure replies. I totally forget about this thread lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

mimi4 said:


> I am sorry to know for your loss. There are many reasons why a woman cannot get pregnant, and chromosomal aneuploides that are age-related is one of the most common reasons. I would advise to discuss a karyotyping test with yr doc, if the reasons stay unknown. One friend of mine had genetics issues, and only IVF PGS NGS worked for her.

I can't afford IVF hon.


----------



## mumofwon

Hey!

Sorry for your loss. I've had the exact same thing happen to me. It's weird because I have 3 children and got pregnant with them really easily 1st try, 1st try and second try). I had my progesterone tested and my progesterone was low each time. I asked my GP for progesterone suppositories and was told that it's not something they do in the UK. It's odd because studies carried out in the UK determine that GP's now follow the idea that progesterone can prevent loss in a high number of pregnancies. 

I've decided to go for IUI/IVF, as the NHS wont help due to me having 3 children already.

Hoping you are successful in your next pregnancy x


----------



## Suggerhoney

mumofwon said:


> Hey!
> 
> Sorry for your loss. I've had the exact same thing happen to me. It's weird because I have 3 children and got pregnant with them really easily 1st try, 1st try and second try). I had my progesterone tested and my progesterone was low each time. I asked my GP for progesterone suppositories and was told that it's not something they do in the UK. It's odd because studies carried out in the UK determine that GP's now follow the idea that progesterone can prevent loss in a high number of pregnancies.
> 
> I've decided to go for IUI/IVF, as the NHS wont help due to me having 3 children already.
> 
> Hoping you are successful in your next pregnancy x

So sorry for ure losses to.
I really hope if mine is progesterone related they will give me something to help.
I really can't afford IVF or any fertility treatments so I was hoping I'd it was anything hormonal they wud help me out.
I also already have children so can't have it on the NHS either.
Im really worried now. I was told if it is progesterone its easy to fix that u can just be prescribed progesterone tablets or suppositories.
Im not sure if I do have a progesterone isue, I was reading that womon that have low progesterone normally have a luteal phase defect. But there is nothing wrong with mine its 15 to 16 days.
My temps since 4dpo have been high. There still high now at 11dpo but i got another BFN today.
My doctor really wants me to have these bloodtests, I spoke to her about progesterone and she said let's just see what the bloodtests results are first and go from there.
So I hope that means if it is hormone related they will give me something to sort it out.
I dont think she wud bother doing the tests if she's not willing to do anything to help.

If my loods return normol I don't know what they do after that. I guess I may get booked in for a scan to check womb and overies. 
I know some womon on here thats also had 3 chemicals in a row and there now pregnant naturaly. 

Im really worried im to be told ive started peri menopause or something. 
Or something that prevents me ever having another baby. 
Its gonna be a very anxous couple of weeks. 

I hope u and I both get our BFP’S and won't need any help[-o&lt;


----------



## mimi4

Keep my fingers and toes crossed for a positive outsome


----------



## Suggerhoney

mimi4 said:


> Keep my fingers and toes crossed for a positive outsome

Thank you so much hon thats so kind of you. 
Im on AF now so feeling a bit low but having my first blood draw done on Tuesday on cd 4. Then the second lot needs to be done 7 days b4 next AF. 
I still want to try this cycle but not sure if its aloud or not with having these bloodtests. 
Going to ask the nurse on Tuesday.


----------



## JessaBear36

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you so much hon thats so kind of you.
> Im on AF now so feeling a bit low but having my first blood draw done on Tuesday on cd 4. Then the second lot needs to be done 7 days b4 next AF.
> I still want to try this cycle but not sure if its aloud or not with having these bloodtests.
> Going to ask the nurse on Tuesday.

Good luck with the blood panels tomorrow. Hope they find out what's going on. 
Thinking about you <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney good luck hun x


----------



## Pot_pie

Just wanted to wish you well @Suggerhoney !

The first time around, it took me 4 years to conceive. I had endometriosis but didn't know it. I went through one round of free IVF that ultimately failed and then went onto conceive Thomas a few months later. Thomas is now 10 and Cameron is now 8. Now in a new relationship, we were kind of NTNP and fell pregnant 10 months after we met, which sadly ended in a chemical and then again 6 months later with this one. I am also 40. Of course I'm scared stiff of just about every twinge, spot of blood, literally everything but...so far, so good [-o&lt;

All the best of luck with the tests x


----------



## JessaBear36

Keep me posted on how the blood work goes today and what they say. Good luck!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awww thanks ladies for all ure replies. 
Sadly the nurse said I can't try this cycle. 
She said if I was to fall pregnant it wud make the results inaccurate and these bloods im having are for recurring Misscariges. 
She said its fine to try next cycle (October) but I definitely can't try this cycle. 

We had already decided to not try in October or November so September was gonna be our last shot. Tbh I feel really disappointed. 

Hubby really feels I need to give my body and mind a good rest from ttc sooo im back here again on board the waiting train. 

I feel worried tho, im not getting any younger and neither is hubby. 
He says he is willing to try again in December which I know is only 3 cycles away but I turn 41 in December. 
What if by then my time has run out?,

Hubby doesn't think waiting for 3 cycles will make any difference but im worried my time will be up. 

I've never had troubles ttc b4, yes I've had Misscariges in the past but have always managed to fall pregnant again rite away. 
The longest it took was back in 2010 after a chemical it took us 3 month to conceive our son. That felt like forever. 

But its been 6 months of solid trying and the closest thing I've had to a pregnancy is 3 chemicals. 
Im so worried all my problems are down to my age and leaving it will just make it so much harder. 

But hubby says my body needs a break. 
December feels like forever away but I know it will prob come around really quickly. 
I always find September. October and November whizz by and b4 u knkw it its Christmas. 
I bet because im waiting to try tho it will drag.

Do u think we are risking it leaving it ladies or do you think me giving my body a break is a good idea??


----------



## mimi4

I think you hubby is right, and you need to relax. 3 months will change nothing, although your trouble conceiving might be related to your age. But nowadays, there lots of procedures (even acupuncture) that might help you get pregnant. x


----------



## Suggerhoney

mimi4 said:


> I think you hubby is right, and you need to relax. 3 months will change nothing, although your trouble conceiving might be related to your age. But nowadays, there lots of procedures (even acupuncture) that might help you get pregnant. x


Thank you sweety.


----------



## mumofwon

Suggerhoney said:


> So sorry for ure losses to.
> I really hope if mine is progesterone related they will give me something to help.
> I really can't afford IVF or any fertility treatments so I was hoping I'd it was anything hormonal they wud help me out.
> I also already have children so can't have it on the NHS either.
> Im really worried now. I was told if it is progesterone its easy to fix that u can just be prescribed progesterone tablets or suppositories.
> Im not sure if I do have a progesterone isue, I was reading that womon that have low progesterone normally have a luteal phase defect. But there is nothing wrong with mine its 15 to 16 days.
> My temps since 4dpo have been high. There still high now at 11dpo but i got another BFN today.
> My doctor really wants me to have these bloodtests, I spoke to her about progesterone and she said let's just see what the bloodtests results are first and go from there.
> So I hope that means if it is hormone related they will give me something to sort it out.
> I dont think she wud bother doing the tests if she's not willing to do anything to help.
> 
> If my loods return normol I don't know what they do after that. I guess I may get booked in for a scan to check womb and overies.
> I know some womon on here thats also had 3 chemicals in a row and there now pregnant naturaly.
> 
> Im really worried im to be told ive started peri menopause or something.
> Or something that prevents me ever having another baby.
> Its gonna be a very anxous couple of weeks.
> 
> I hope u and I both get our BFP’S and won't need any help[-o&lt;

I actually caught my last pregnancy and ran to the GP. They did tests and found that my progesterone was low. I asked the GP to prescribe me progesterone and they refused, even though there is evidence to suggest that it helps.

I recently came back from Spain and bought progesterone over the counter whilst I was there!

I've got my fingers crossed that you get answers and your BFP ASAP!!!

Fingers crossed for both of us x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck with your blood test on Tuesday sweetie! I hope you finally get some answers :hugs:.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your blood test <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies

I've had my first bloodtest done on cd4 and my second bloodtest done a week ago. 
While having my second blood draw I asked the nurse what the results were for the first blood draw and she had a look and said it says no further action needed so I take it that means my first bloodtest is normol. 
Now just need to wait for the second bloodtest results which i shud get in about a week. 

My cycles have really regulated and im now ovulating on cd 13 and have a 28 day cycle. 
Im really hoping all my chemicals were just a run of bad luck. 

My cycles have been all over the place since stopping the mini pill and I dont think the chemicals helped at all. 
But now my cycles have regulated im feeling alot more hopful. 

The nurse doesn't think it is progesterone because I have a good 16 day luteal phase and normally if progesterone is low womon tend to have a very short luteal phase. 

Will let u all know how I get on. 
Just waiting for AF which is due tomorrow then we be back to ttc again. 

Prayng I get my BFP very very soon.


----------



## JessaBear36

@Suggerhoney I have lots of hope for you. Thanks for the update. Pray you will get pregnant soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney I've got everything crossed for you ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 

AF was late. Was supposed to come on Friday or Saturday but was a no show. 
But it finally strated in the night at 18dpo. 
Im now cd1. 

I've had to ring doctors to tell them I was late and will effect the bloodtests. 
Doctor is calling me back this afternoon sometime and I really hope I dont have to repeat the bloodtests because stupid AF was late. 
I really dont want another month where we can't try. 
I really feel like time is running out. 
My LP is always 16 days max im bit worried it was 18 days this cycle but hopfully it was just a one off. 
A normol lp is supposed to be 11 to 17 days max so im a bit worried this gonna be a thing and will effect our chances even more. 
Sometimes I feel like I'm never gonna get my rainbow :cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry AF got you :(


----------



## JessaBear36

Your LP only went up 2 days you should be fine. Good luck sweetie.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies

So I spoke to the doctor and he said 10 days is fine, not only that I got my results 

FSH normol 
LH normol
Thyroid normol
Testosterone normol
And progesterone also normol. 
They tested some other stuff as well and all results are normol and really good.

He really thinks I had a run of badluck and says even tho I had early losses the fact I got pregnant is a really good sign and he's sees no reason at all why I can't go on to have a healthy baby. 

He did say at my age the chances of misscarrying is high but really believes I will fall pregnant again and have a healthy pregnancy. 

I feel so happy and relieved. 
Really looking forward to ovulation now and trying again. 
I do still feel a bit anxious and worried incase I have more chemicals but hopfully I won't and the next time I fall pregnant its extra sticky and healthy. 
[-o&lt;:dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news. I'm so glad you got some answers and you must be so relieved :hugs:❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> That's great news. I'm so glad you got some answers and you must be so relieved :hugs:❤️

Thanks Bev I am really happy. 
Just need that BFP now and extra sticky beanie.


----------



## JessaBear36

Fab news hun..Hope u get ur sticky bean soon.❤


----------



## Kiwiberry

Awwww that's amazing news that your tests all came back witb good results!!! I'm so happy for you, especially since the Dr said you should be good to go TTC. Honestly, the bad luck sucks. I had 2 CP already myself & not sure how my current t chances will turn out. I wish you so much baby dust :dust: this cycle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I've got everything crossed for you ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww thank you ladies ure all so lovely. 
Just hope there will be no more losses[-o&lt;


----------



## mimi4

Fingers crossed x


----------



## Suggerhoney

mimi4 said:


> Fingers crossed x

Thanks hon
Im 2 dpo so in the 2ww again. 
Hope ure ok


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 
I'm pregnant again. Feeling very nervous.
I had BFN at 9dpo
Then 10dpo I got faint lines
11dpo line on Free was lighter and panicked nut my ICs are darker quite a bit. 
I haven't slept at all tonight my mind just can't rest. 
I'm now 12dpo not tested yet. 

These were 10dpo

And these were 11dpo

Praying this one sticks. I'm very nervous. 
Just wanted to update u all. 
Not really having any symptoms so a bit worried but hopefully they will all kick in soon.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations hun ❤️ So happy for you and praying for a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks hon. 
Sadly my tests were all alot fainter today and all my symptoms have gone completely. 
So looks like this is another chemical pregnancy. 
I'm absolutely broken right now. 
My temp is still high so I know its not a progesterone problem. 
I don't understand why this is happening again especially after all my tests coming back normal. 
I'm so devastated. 
I know its early but it still hurts so much. 
This will be my 4th loss this year:cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry hun. I'm heartbroken this has happened to you :cry::hugs:❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just wanted to update. 
My tests went darker in the afternoon of 13dpo and I got a great pink line on frer was so excited but by 14dpo in the afternoon my tests were negative. 
So this is my 4th chemical. 
I'm absolutely devastated


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mimi4

Suggerhoney - I am sorry, I recommend seeing your doc and doing tests to find out more why you cannot get pregnant


----------



## Suggerhoney

mimi4 said:


> Suggerhoney - I am sorry, I recommend seeing your doc and doing tests to find out more why you cannot get pregnant

I've been referred to recurring miscarriage unit but we went on lockdown again today so not sure if i will get a hospital app soon. 

Seems I have no trouble getting pregnant its staying pregnant. 
My lines got way darker and I really thought I was going to be OK. .

I've started taking macca root which is being used in South America to help prevent miscarriage, only been taking it for 5 days and now just waiting to ovulate again. 
We are going to keep trying. 

Hoping i won't need that hospital appointment [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## mimi4

fingers crossed x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still waiting to ovulate. 
I normally ovulate on cd13 but I'm on cd13 today and opks still negative. 
Hope it happens soon


----------



## mimi4

stay positive and take care


----------



## Suggerhoney

mimi4 said:


> stay positive and take care


Thank you hon. 
I did ovulate un the end but 2 days later on cd15. 
Now on cd6 and just waiting to start the ovulation tests in the next few days.

I have that telephone appointment tomorrow with a doctor from the recurrent miscarriage unit. 
Feel a bit nervous


----------



## mimi4

I am glad you will talk to your dos to discuss your concerns. I am sure they will help you. x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks hon. Hes going to book me in for more bloods and a scan to check overion reserve but with it being the NHS don't think it will be anytime soon. 
Were going to still keep trying. 
Just waiting to ovulate now. 
Fixed i fall pregnant and won't need tests. 
Dr wasn't very nice and said all my issues are down to my age. 
Felt totally discriminated against.


----------



## Sianylw

That’s rubbish hun.... hopefully you won’t need the tests. It’s not nice when they say things that may not seem much to them but a lot to you. 

my clinic aren’t happy with me today so looks like I’m back of the queue for my results now! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sianylw said:


> That’s rubbish hun.... hopefully you won’t need the tests. It’s not nice when they say things that may not seem much to them but a lot to you.
> 
> my clinic aren’t happy with me today so looks like I’m back of the queue for my results now! X

Thanks hon. I just wish the medical people were more sympathetic. 
Sending u hugs


----------



## mimi4

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon. Hes going to book me in for more bloods and a scan to check overion reserve but with it being the NHS don't think it will be anytime soon.
> Were going to still keep trying.
> Just waiting to ovulate now.
> Fixed i fall pregnant and won't need tests.
> Dr wasn't very nice and said all my issues are down to my age.
> Felt totally discriminated against.

I am sorry to read that, and I am sorry you met such a doc. Some changes, such as ovarian reserve, might be age-related and play a huge role in conceiving, but he should know how to explain the whole situation and your chances in the polite way. 
That is one of the reasons why I particularly liked my doc prof Lukas**uk who always understood my situation, explained everything in detail, and supported us on each stage of our journey.


----------



## Suggerhoney

mimi4 said:


> I am sorry to read that, and I am sorry you met such a doc. Some changes, such as ovarian reserve, might be age-related and play a huge role in conceiving, but he should know how to explain the whole situation and your chances in the polite way.
> That is one of the reasons why I particularly liked my doc prof Lukas**uk who always understood my situation, explained everything in detail, and supported us on each stage of our journey.

He was just a arse hon.

I'm 5dpo and getting some promising signs so I'm hoping we have caught again and it sticks. 

There is so many women that have babies in there 40s now. 
My aunt was 42 when she had my cousin then there's that sue Radford that's had about 4 kids in her 40s and the latest one was at 45. 
I know my chances are slim now that I'm over 40 and the miscarriage rate high but he was so unsympathetic. 

The only bit of hope he gave me was when I told him I get pain when I ovulate and he was like, oh well that's really good. 

No scan appointment yet. 
Just hoping to be pregnant so I won't need it my anxiety is very high and being told bad news will devastate me. 
We can't afford any fertility treatment so if its not good news than that's the end of the road for me. 

Thank u for all ure support


----------



## Kiwiberry

I really hope you get in for the scan really soon and I hope that everything is okay. :hugs: you deserve your little baby rainbow :hugs:.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Kiwiberry said:


> I really hope you get in for the scan really soon and I hope that everything is okay. :hugs: you deserve your little baby rainbow :hugs:.


Thank u hon I'm really hoping I'm going to be pregnant instead and won't need that scan. 

6dpdo and have sore boots
Very emotional 
Hungry have not stopped eating all day not like me at all. 
Very bloated. 
The wait to test is agonising I really hope I get my sticky rainbow BFP.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Boobs not boots:haha:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> Fingers crossed for you ❤️

Thank you Bev


----------



## mimi4

Fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## Addiejoelle

Suggerhoney said:


> hi ladies im 40 and have been ttc for almost 6 months.
> 
> Im Currently going through my 3rd chemical pregnancy this year.
> 
> I had one in Arpril then one in June and now another.
> 
> I feel at a loss and so empty and sad.
> I literally do not know what to do anymore.
> 
> One minute ure getting excited about having a baby and working out due date etc and the next ure pouring with blood.
> 
> Im going to call my doctors surgery on Monday but being 40 and in the UK I dont know of they will do much.
> 
> I really hope that I do get my rainbow baby one day but all the hole I once had is gone.
> 
> Didn't really know where else to put this but being as im over 35 I thought here wud be the best place.
> 
> Not sure what to do anymore with regards of TTC.
> I want to keep trying but I dont think my heart cud take any more losses.
> :cry:

I’m so sorry you’re expediting this. I’m sure your doctor will run some tests to figure out how to help you keep the pregnancy. I’ve had 3 chemical pregnancies this year. I’m 36. This month I have a mix of positive and negative pregnancy tests at 9 and 10 dodo (I’m assuming that’s what I am) and I’m thinking this is chemical too. Did your tests go back and forth when you had your chemicals?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Addiejoelle said:


> I’m so sorry you’re expediting this. I’m sure your doctor will run some tests to figure out how to help you keep the pregnancy. I’ve had 3 chemical pregnancies this year. I’m 36. This month I have a mix of positive and negative pregnancy tests at 9 and 10 dodo (I’m assuming that’s what I am) and I’m thinking this is chemical too. Did your tests go back and forth when you had your chemicals?


So sorry late reply. 
Don't give up hope hon. I fell pregnant in the end and my son is now nearly 5 weeks old. 

I started taking macca root and folate and also when I first got faint lines I started taking baby aspirin. 

And he stuck. 

My lines with the chemicals wud be vvv faint and get a bit darker and then got faint. 
With the 4th chemical I was still getting faint lines when the bleeding started. 
My tests never ever got very very dark tho. 

The pregnancy didn't go smoothly I had bleeding at 6 and 15 weeks which was terrifying and got a high risk down syndrome screening results. 
1 in 33 chance. 

Thankfully all is well tho and my son in healthy. I feel incredibly blessed.
Wud like to try for one last baby with DH when our son in around 15 months old. I will be 43 then. 
I'm going to take the macca and folate again. 

I hope u get ure rainbow.


----------



## Addiejoelle

That does sound like a stressful journey. I’m
so glad everything worked out for you. :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Addiejoelle said:


> That does sound like a stressful journey. I’m
> so glad everything worked out for you. :)


Thank you hon.


----------

